# Teat Blisters?



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Anybody know what this is on my girl's teat? They're white, so maybe pus filled blisters?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like staph...chlorhexidine works great or a weak iodine solution, both can be purchased at Tractor supply...wash udder and teats with a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water then apply the chlor or iodine solution several times a day..it should clear up pretty quick for you. 

staph is caused by wet and or dirty bedding...check around where she likes to lay and do a bit of cleaning..extra dry bedding on top her fav spot ect...

best wishes


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks. I've got iodine in my cabinet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

I THOUGHT I had iodine. I'm out. But I've been using YL Thieves EO & it seems to be getting better. I will also add Tea Tree oil.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

EO's work great too : )


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Yeah looks like staph. Make sure your hands are very clean when you milk.

Also if you let kids nurse they can spread it.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

I got it all cleared up right away! I mainly used the Thieves cleaner spray that I mixed. That took care of it completely, within a couple of days.


----------

